# Functional hood scoops



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are options available to turn the non-functional hood scoops on '68 and earlier models, into functional ones? I'm talking without buying a RAM Air system. 

I have tri-power carbs in my '68, and was wondering if I were somehow able to make a door for the two hood-slots to open and close manuallly or automatically, would the added air-flow increase engine efficiency or cooling capacity? Are there already known solutions or aftermarket products available to accomplish something like this and would it be worth it? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Was wondering the same thing but for a 69


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I just slotted mine so they are open but look closed from above.
Mocking them up for RA dual quads


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Thanks instg8er. I have duel quads and was told I couldnt do ram air with them. Now I see I can


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am making a custom RA pan based on the tripower pan, will just need two hole rather than 3 in different location. The factory ram air scoops were just cut outs, with the slots it will keep any large debris out. I suppose you could fab pivoting doors but seeing that these cars usually only see sunny days seems like overkill to me.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I did the same with my '68, sanded the backs off the scoops and left the ribs. Allows air flow but keeps the big stuff out. I'm just using the top pan, keeping the carb and billet air cleaner exposed for show.


----------

